# Blocks Per Day



## fjn

Estimating Production.


http://www.escsi.org/uploadedFiles/...Masonry/3700.4 Estimating Production 3-95.pdf


----------



## dom-mas

Its crazy reading some of this. I was talking to the foreman of the largest local masonry company...200 bricklayers, 300 labourers and as many form setters/licensed carpenters. He said that for a typical 10" block job (commercial, institutional, civil)they hope for 100, expect 75 and estimate for 60. Obviously there are many days when no block are being laid by anyone and some days that everyone is laying 150-200 blocks but man alive, that's some major differences in counts


----------



## fjn

dom-mas said:


> Its crazy reading some of this. I was talking to the foreman of the largest local masonry company...200 bricklayers, 300 labourers and as many form setters/licensed carpenters. He said that for a typical 10" block job (commercial, institutional, civil)they hope for 100, expect 75 and estimate for 60. Obviously there are many days when no block are being laid by anyone and some days that everyone is laying 150-200 blocks but man alive, that's some major differences in counts




:thumbsup:



A whole bunch of Cathedrals get built on bar stools:laughing:


----------



## brickhook

I honestly have to say that i don't have a clue how many block I can lay in a day. But it's safe to say I can't lay 500 block day in, and day out.


----------



## JBM

Most your blocks are laid in trenches! That's some slow going like that.


----------



## heavyc

Serggerman said:


> Well I labour for brother inlaw he is averaging 600-650 a day 7.5 hrs a day straight wall 8" blocks partition walls but I go to sleep at 9 pm


I call B.S. 90 block an hour impossible. 
I'm guessing his brick per day is 1,500?


----------



## slowsol

How many tenders does it take to keep up with the guy laying 600 block a day?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPMKW

I know nothing about laying brick or block, but this guy is something of a local legend in my hometown. 

http://www.lfpress.com/2014/08/25/b...-the-machine-in-londons-construction-industry


----------



## Kniggit

I do 1500 brick in a day quite often BUT it is all with speed leads and usually two laborers on long, straight ground runs. 90 block an hour? nuh uh, no way....


----------



## Robertshepardson

CJKarl said:


> What blocks? Some weigh up to 75 lbs. You don't lay many of those a day.:blink:


8x8x16 cored cinder. I was going to put a piece of rebar between every brick horizontally but I wasn't sure if that's a thing or not. It's about 16 ft long 4 ft high and it'll get a footing of some sort. Was planning on digging in 18-in ditch and sending the rebar after I level out of a slab.


----------



## avenge

Robertshepardson said:


> 8x8x16 cored cinder. I was going to put a piece of rebar between every brick horizontally but I wasn't sure if that's a thing or not. It's about 16 ft long 4 ft high and it'll get a footing of some sort. Was planning on digging in 18-in ditch and sending the rebar after I level out of a slab.


Why are you replying to a 7yr old thread as if you're the OP?


----------



## VinylHanger

It's his first day on the internet.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fourthgeneration

The First Liar doesn't have a chance when the last one can post after he dies.....🐃


----------

